# MeFo-Karriere-Start



## Sir_Ivan (23. Januar 2006)

Moin,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr "den Schein" erworben und das Jahr über hier und da herumprobiert habe, möchte ich in diesem Jahr eine eindeutigere Linie fahren... Ich möchte mich allgemein auf Spinn- und Brandungsangeln festlegen.

Vor allem aber will ich unbedingt auf MeFo Jagd gehen!

Ich weiß, dass es hierzu schon unendlich viele Threads gibt, frage aber trotzdem:

Eine Rute wird sich in meinem aktuellen Paket (alles Byron) wohl finden, die werde ich dann ggf. später mal gegen ein "berühmtes" Modell tauschen. 

Wichtig finde ich aber eine einigermaßen gute Rolle. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Muss nicht das teurste Modell sein... 

Als Köder habe ich an Hansen Flash, Spöket und/oder Gladsax Wobbler gedacht. Farben werdensich wohl zwischen rot/schwarz, silber und blau bewegen. Welche Gewichte (Rahmenwerte)?

Was soll ich nun aber für eine Schnur nehmen? Habe bislang nur monifile geangelt. Aus den anderen Threads meine ich aber den Trend zur geflochtenen erkannt zu haben. Also: Wenn geflochten, welche Stärke? Ersatzspule mit mono? wenn ja, welche Stärke?


Zuletzt noch die Frage nach einem schönen Plätzchen: Ich komme - wie links zu lesen - aus Heikendorf und würde am liebsten ein schönes und einträgliches Plätzchen in der Nähe finden, an dem ich einfach mals abends nach dem Job ein wenig entspannen kann; da wäre dann ein zu langer Weg eher blöd, ich will ja angeln und nicht autofahren ;-) In diesem Zusammenhang auch die Frage nach einer Wathose. Die fehlt noch in meinem Ausstattungssoll... Brauche ich die oder gibt es eine Stelle, an der vom Ufer aus gefischt werden kann? Wenn ich eine brauche, welche Anforderungen sollte sie erfüllen (bitte nicht zu hochpreisige Empfelungen)?

Hoffentlich nerve ich nicht zu sehr, mit diesem Thread...

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße von der Ostsee!


----------



## Nordangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Da wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Ich verwende 0,28 mm monofile oder 0,12 mm geflochtener. Verwende sie je nach Gefühl und Wetter.
Die Gewichte deiner Köder liegen zwischen 10 gr. und 25 gr. Selber bevorzuge ich die Gewichte zwischen 15 gr. und 20 gr.
Für ne Rolle würde ich an deiner Stelle einmal am 10 und 11 Februar zur Angelbörse nach Rendsburg fahren. Dort findest du bestimmt was gutes und günstiges.

Sven


----------



## Charly_Brown (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hallo,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit das gleiche Thema aufgemacht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68382


Da ist einiges Nützliches bei rumgekommen. Ansonten kann ich dir auch empfehlen in díe ersten Seiten des "Angelführers" (http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/) zu schauen. Dort gibt es eine kleine bebilderte Auswahl an Ködern für Mefo und Dorsch nach Jahreszeit sortiert. So hat man schon mal einen Überblick über fängige Köder, denn die Auswahl der Köder, die hier von den Forums-Usern gefischt werden ist riesig.

In dem Thread von oben kannst du auch lesen, was ich mir für´s erste zugelegt habe und mein Glück versuche. Ob sie fangen werde ich bei Zeiten dort berichten.

Ich komme aus Kiel und Schönberg, je nachdem wo ich gerade schlafe, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß, und viel Erfolg,
                              André


----------



## bacalo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hm, das Equipment hätte ich|kopfkrat 

Allein die 640 Km  an die Küste ist der springende Punkt.

Wünsche allen MeFo Hunters recht viel Erfolg!#6 !

Ein kurzer Angel- bzw. Fangbericht würde nicht nur mich entschädigen .

Petri Heil alleweil


----------



## Sir_Ivan (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Habe mal meinem Lieblingslieferanten angefunkt, der hat folgende Rolle im Programm und wärmstens empfohlen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7213108769&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Fcgiurl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.de%252Fws%252F%26fkr%3D1%26from%3DR8%26satitle%3D7213108769%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1

Hat jemand eine Meinung? Oder Alternativvorschläge?


----------



## Mepps (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hmm hört sich ja ganz gut an, allerdings hab ich mit byron noch nicht so gute erfahrungen gemacht und für 100€ würd ich mich dann schon für ne shimano technium 4000FA entscheiden!


----------



## Tüdel (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hallo Sir Ivan

Die Rolle wird in der aktuellen Liste (guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072 ) nicht geführt.
Da 100,-- EUR für einen Test ziemlich viel Holz sind, würde ich empfehlen, ein Model aus der obigen Liste auszuwählen und die Benutzer per PN nach ihren Erfahrungen zu fragen.
Wenn Du die Rolle schon hast, dann einfach ausprobieren.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Rosi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Sir Ivan, wenn du kannst, schau mal beim Kochtoppangler ab. Ihr seit doch aus dem selben Dorf.


----------



## marschel (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hallo Sir Ivan,

kann Deine Wünsche verstehen.......genauso habe ich angefangen, jedoch mußte ich bald feststellen, das ich am falschen Ende gespart habe......

1. Rolle
..was hat man mir nicht alles versprochen....die ist 100% wasserdicht
...jo die kann Salzwasser ab......
....na klar ist die 100% geeignet für geflochtene Schnur
...und die Übersetzung und die Kraft und die Leichtgängigkeit..etc..

UND das Ende vom Lied 3 Rollen a 50 Euro übern Deich...KLASSE

UND JETZT: Schimano, Technium 5000FA 139,- Euro nebst geflochtene Fireline scmoke 12er...JUHU und das suchen hat ein Ende und die frustrierten Tage mit Perücken und festgelaufenen Kurbeln und auflösenden Kudellagern haben ein jehes Ende....es macht wieder Spass, auch wenn das Geschirr nicht ganz billig ist....

2. Rute
...genau das gleiche,.....trotz waschen und intensiver Pflege, rostende Ringe oder abspringende Keramikeinlagen...Nein DANKE

neues Geschirr für 140,- Euro... UND? KEINE Probeme mehr, keine Keramikeinlagen mehr und es läuft.......

SOLL keine klugschei..... sein, aber ich habe irgendwie immer am falschen Ende gespart, hätte cih das gleich in ein vernünftiges Geschirr investiert, hätte ich jetzt mehrer SUPER-Angeln.....

3. Wathose
...keine Kompromisse....
...wenn Du Blut geleckt hast, wirst Du feststellen, daß Du Deine Mefos meist dann fängst, wenn das wasser kalt ist....ERGO:= 6mm Neopren ist Pflicht (meiner Meinung nach). Dazu schöne thermo-UW und alles ist gut für einen langen Angeltag bei 4-7 Grad Wassrtemp.....

4. geflochtene Schnur
...immer abstimmen auf Rolle und Rute...ich bevorzuge sehr weiche Ruten bis in den Griff, da mir die geflochtene schon genügend Kontakt ohne Restdehnung gibt. da muß die Rute halt mehr arbeiten, ich finde es besser als Mono.

5. Köder 
alles von 10-20 Gramm
Hauptsache: fängig..............

good luck


----------



## Sir_Ivan (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Moin marschel!

Sehe ich auch so, wollte schon so um die 100,00 € für die Rolle ausgeben; aber halt nicht so viel mehr, ich meine, es bringt mich in meinen Anfängerbemühungen vermutlich nicht weiter, mit einer 250 € aufwärts Rolle zu fischen. Was die Rute angeht, magst du Recht haben, ändert aber nichts am Budget. Da derzeit Ruten vorhanden sind, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin, besteht kein akuter Handlungsbedarf. Ich werde wohl aber tatsächlich eine 12er Geflochtene nehmen und die potentielle Ersatzspule mit 25er mono bespulen.

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## JunkieXL (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Ich angel nur mit Mono bei geflochtener habe ich eindeutig zu viele verloren, da ich lieber mit etwas härteren Ruten Fische muss die Mono einiges abfedern.  Bei uns hier an der Küste sind schon einge wieder von Geflochtenen weg und wieder auf Mono umgestiegen!


----------



## Sir_Ivan (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Mmh, das ist ja wohl scheinbar wirklich eine Glaubensfrage, mit der Schnur. Ich werde jetzt einfach eine Rolle (vermutlich doch die Byron) kaufen und eine Spule mit Mono und eine mit gefl. bestücken! Dann wird probiert! Brauche ich nur noch die Fische...

Ich werde aber mal die von Kochtoppangler per PN empfohlenene Plätze "abklappern".


----------



## Sir_Ivan (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Nochmal ein Nachtrag:

Ich werde mir wohl die Byron-Rolle zulegen. Eine Spule soll mit mono und eine mit gefl. bespult werden (s.o.). Gefl. soll fireline werden. Ich denke, ich werde 12er nehmen; reicht doch, oder?

Welche Farbe nimmt man denn? Ich will die Spule dann für MeFo und Dorsch einsetzen.

Danke!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

öhm also 12er fireline ist voll in ordnung .
guck mal in den Penn 15 kg Thread und guck in die Tabelle welche Schnüre vom realen Durchmesser her genauso dick sind , die müssten dann auch geeignet sein .

Ne 12er Powerline wird z.B. viel zu dick sein ...


----------



## Sir_Ivan (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich irrelevant, wenn man nicht gerade ein Profi ist, ob man 12er oder 15er fireline fischt, oder?

Wenn das Wetter wieder einige Grad mehr vergibt, werde ich dann mal los! Steht dein Angebot aus dem letzten Jahr zu einem gemeinsamen Ausflug noch? Wäre cool, dann könnten wir die Stellen vor Ort "besichtigen" und natürlich testen...

CU

Olli


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Ich sage mal so je dünner umso besser (solange die Tragkraft ausreicht) .
Grund : Ne Dickere Schnur kostet besonders bei leichten Ködern einiges an Wurfweite und je dicker eine Schnur umso nerviger wirds bei Seitenwind . Dann hast nähmlich auf einmal n riesen Schnurbogen und null gefühl mehr für den Köder ...

Noch was zur farbe : Ich würde was gut sichtbares nehmen (gelb,pink oder so ...) das erleichtert in der Dämmerung nähmlich das Knoten um einiges und man hat n besseres gefühl wo der köder grade ist .

Bei geflochtener verwende ich noch ein 3 m langes Fluo Carbon Vorfach .
Das ist für die Fische so gut wie unsichtbar und verhindert außerdem das sich die geflochtene an muscheln duchscheuert ...


----------



## detlefb (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*



			
				Sir_Ivan schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich irrelevant, wenn man nicht gerade ein Profi ist, ob man 12er oder 15er fireline fischt, oder?



Das stimmt,aber wer ist hier Profi....  die zu erreichende Weite ist häufig garnicht nötig. Neben der Fireline gibt auch noch andere geflochtenen Schüre, Spiderwire, Powerline, usw. Ich habe gerade auf Powerline (0,07) zum Testen aufgespult.Weiter als mit Fireline in 0,15 habe ich auf dem Sportplatz nicht geworfen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Die 0,07er Powerline ist auch etwa genausodick wie die 15er Fireline , eher sogar n Stück dicker .
Das fällt schon auf wenn man die Tragkraft der beiden Schnüre vergleicht .

Also ich bin von der powerline nicht grade begeistert ...

Das es auf die paar Meter weite nicht unbedingt ankommt ist auch n schlechtes Argument für ne dickere Schnur . Genausogut kann ich sagen auf die 2 kg Tragkraft mehr kommt es nicht an . Denn Hänger die ich mit ner 12er nicht lösen kann , kann ich auch mit ner 15 er nicht lösen . Und n Fisch wird keine der beiden durchreißen können .


----------



## detlefb (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0,07er Powerline ist auch etwa genausodick wie die 15er Fireline ...


Das werden wir noch alle zu sehen bekommen. An diesem Thema bin emsig mit toller Technik am werkeln.
Da ich solche Messungen immer nur dann und wann in den beruflichen Ablauf "einschieben" kann wird zu den ersten Ergebnissen noch etwas dauern......


----------



## Sir_Ivan (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage mal so je dünner umso besser (solange die Tragkraft ausreicht)


 
Also meinst du, die Tragkraft einer 12er reicht für die einheimischen MeFo´s und Dorsche? Bin da immer etwas übervorsichtig und neige zu dickerer Schnur; ist aber meistens Quatsch, glaube ich...|kopfkrat


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Die 0,12er reicht ! 
Hat immernoch mehr Tragkraft wie jede 0,25er Mono.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

12er reicht locker , solltest dir allerdings vorher die Knoten gut einprägen .

Ich benutze n doppelt gelegten Clinchknoten zum direkten anknoten und n Unito Uni (oder so ähnlich) zum verbinden von FC und geflecht .
Grade der 2te Knoten muss extrem sorgfältig gebunden werden , sonst hat man dort riesige Tragkraft verluste .

Wenn die Knoten in ordnung sind brauch man um die 12er abzureißen schon ziehmliche Gewalt . Über die Rute im Drill kannst du eigentlich garnicht soviel kraft aufbieten ...


----------



## Strandwanderer (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hallo allerseits,

dem Thema ist ja nicht viel zuzufügen. 12er Fireline ist auch meine bewährte Geflochtene zum fischen auf "Silber".
Flourcarbonvorfächer fische ich damit verbunden auch gerne, allerdings suche ich da noch etwas geeignetes. Derzeit habe ich FC von Dega im Einsatz und finde bei der (0,24er) die Tragkraft und speziell die Knotentragkraft nicht optimal. Was fischt Ihr denn dabei für Marken und Stärken?#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Auch Dega , allerdings die 28er .
Die trägt fast genausoviel wie die 12er Fireline .

Die knotentragkraft von der Dega ist sehr abhängig davon wie sauber man den knoten bindet , und wie vorsichtig man den zuzieht .
Wenn mans wirklich ordentlich hinbekommt und man den Knoten vor dem zuziehen gut anfeuchtet / fettet hält er hinterher bombenfest .
Hat man den Knoten nicht anständig gebunden , kann man ihn meist problemlos per Hand zerreißen ...
Brauch aber meist 2 oder 3 versuche bis der Knoten dann wirklich hält


----------



## UliRodMaster (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Moin ! Als Rolle 4000-er Shim.Technium. Fische ich auch z.T. mit der
  5000-er Spule .Passt ! Alternativ Spro Blue Arc,baugleich,mit Penn
  Rolle. Kommt alles von Ryobi. Schnur Mono, mit Fluorcarbon von
  Riverge / Seaguar . Alternativ auch mal Geflochtene. Der neuste Hit
  die von Quantum PT . Köder : Tja,die Box ist voll. Spöket ja,Samba,
  .... Aber sicher sind auch Spirolinos ( Schreibt jeder anders ) bei den 
  arktischen Temp. einen Versuch wert. Quantum Dart-Caster. Fliegt wie
  Hulle und kommt bei Bedarf auch sauber Richtg. Oberfläche.
  Rute : Berkley Series One in 3 m ,wenn noch zu kriegen . Habe für meine
  im Dez.`04  60 Taler gelegt. Kostet jetzt als Skelletor  130. 
  Im Einsatz ist aber meist Sportex Kev-float 3,30 . Altes Modell ohne New
  Kev.  Wir wollen aber Gerät für Einsteiger. Schönes Gerät hat auch Jenzi.
  Für ca. 60 euro schöne Rute. Keine Reklamation bekannt . Name : ?
  Tight lines  Uli#6


----------



## UliRodMaster (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

wathose !? Kommt darauf an,wo Du hin fährst. War schon diverse Male
 am Wasser und neben mir preschen Typen mit Hose in`s Wasser .Nur 
 da wo die hingeworfen haben,da Watmöglichkeit begrenzt waren,konnte
 ich auch vom Ufer aus hinwerfen . In diesem Falle bleibe ich doch lieber
 im Trockenen .

  UliRodMaster |bla:


----------



## Sir_Ivan (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hey, da seid ihr ja gestern abend noch richtig fleißig gewesen... Danke!

Also, fest steht nun, ich werde die Byron Alice 3000 kaufen, auch wenn kein Mensch etwas dazu sagen kann. Kann ja mal später posten, wie ich damit zurechtkomme. Da ich aber keine großartige Vergleichsmöglickeit habe, wird der Bericht wohl nicht so aufschlussreich...

Dann kommt auf eine Spule 12er fireline unbd auf die andere eine 25er mono. Rute habe ich, ist eine Byron irgendwas (jedenfalls eine Spinnrute), habe zwei Stück, die in Frage kommen, das passt schon.

Köder werde ich heute mal bei Knudsen gucken, ich finde schon was. Ein paar günstige MeFo Blinker habe ich auch noch in der Kiste.

Wathose ist erstmal ein paar Wochen aufgeschoben. Werde über kurz oder lang zwar auf jedem Fall eine kaufen, muss aber nicht jetzt sein.

@Kochtoppangler: Welches ist eigentlich dein Favorit für den Einkauf vor Ort: Knudsen oder Grossmann? Bei K. fühle ich mich wohler, bei G. habe ich eher das Gefühl gut beraten zu werden...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Also beratung ist bei Knudsen top , da fühl ich mich eindeutig wohler als bei G.

Die preise und das Sortiment der beiden läden ist sehr unterschiedlich , deshalb fahr ich je nachdem was ich brauche zum Händler der das gesuchte am günstigsten hat .

Was Meerforellenköder betrifft ist Knudsen eindeutig besser , allerdings gibts bei großmann z.Z. jede menge Blinker für 1€  ...


----------



## Malla (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Bei der Fireline nehm ich nicht mehr die 12er. Trotz Abschneidens der letzten Meter und Kontrollen habe ich schon 3 Fische durch Schnurbruch verloren. Bei 15er noch nie. Die Fireline hat einfach eine höhere Tendenz "auszuflusen" als andere Geflochtene. Fliegt aber meines erachtens besser von der Rolle.
Gruß, Malte


----------



## Sir_Ivan (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hast also auch keinen "Haus- und Hof-Händler"...

Naja, ich arbeite ohnehin in Kiel und so komme ich an beiden ja fast vorbei.

Werde morgen meine neue Rolle in Büdelsdorf abholen und entweder heute oder morgen bei K. und G. hereinschauen. Dann bin ich startklar... Brauch ich eigentlich Köder, die mehr als 20g wiegen? Nö, oder? Welche Gewichte fischt du denn?

Wie steht es denn 1-2 gemeinsamen Angelstunden? Hast zwar gesagt, Petri ist dir nicht zugewandt  , ich fange aber auch nie etwas, vielleicht gibt Minus und Minus Plus...|supergri 

Grüße

Olli


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Also meine Standartköder wiegen so 18 -20 gr .
Da kann man bei normalen Wetter immer mit fischen .
An flacheren Stellen nehm ich dann n Kinetic , an tieferen n spöket .
meine Stripper haben auch nur 14 gr , schwerere gibts hier leider nicht .


Wenn es windig ist sind 20 gr aber manchmal zu leicht .Dafür
hab ich z.B. 27gr Wobbler die recht flach laufen (bei Knudsen zur Zeit im Angot für 2 oder 3 €) . 
an tieferen Stellen (z.B. vom Mönkeberger Hafen aus) benutze ich Köder bis 35 gr , Denn dort ists über 10 m tief .


----------



## gerd4811 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hallo!

Bin vor 15 Minuten erst von der Boot-Düsseldorf gekommen und möchte auf die Angelrolle "Byron" antworten.

Mein Freund hatte eine Byron ( Typ unbekannt) ,aber angeblicht Salzwasserfest, gekauft. Nach einem Jahr war das Kugellager fest. Das Kugellager war jedenfalls nicht Salzwasserfest! Die Rolle war hinterher schrott. Also unbedingt nachfragen, ob auch die Kugellager Salzwasserdicht oder für das Salzwasser geeignet sind.  Wenn du deinen Händler nicht gut kennst, dann eine schriftliche Bestätigung.


Viel Glück

Gerd 4811


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Also wenn man sich mal im Mefo Forum umsieht dann gibts einige Threads über das Thema Salzwasserfeste Rollen .
Soviel ich da mitbekommen habe gibt es keine Rollen , erstrecht nicht im Bereich unter 100 € , die wirklich Sazwasserfest sind .
Und kein Händler wird einem ne schriftliche Bestätigung dafür geben das eine Rolle salzwasserfest ist ...


----------



## xhonk (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Moin Olli,

mit der Rolle wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig. Immerhin sind 100 Euro kein Pappenstiel. Ich stand auch vor ca. 3 Jahren vor dem gleichen Problem und habe mich damals von Dieter Grossmann beraten lassen.#6 
Gekauft habe ich dann bei Dieter die Shimano Aero 3000F und ich muß sagen das diese Rolle mich bis heute nicht im Stich gelassen hat. Damals war diese Rolle das Einstiegsmodell von Shimano mit der Wormshaft-Wicklung und hat ca. 70 Euro gekostet.
Falls es irgendwelche Probleme gibt musst du nicht jedesmal nach Rendsburg gurken, sondern hast mit Dieter einen super netten, kompetenten Ansprechpartner praktisch vor Deiner Haustür. 
Diesen Service findest du auch bei Knutzen. 
Bei Knutzen habe ich letzten Monat zweimal meine neue Wathose ohne Probleme direkt getauscht bekommen.#6 

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hab die Rolle schon gekauft...

Werde morgen vormittag den ersten Test wagen.

Mit Ködern habe ich mich gestern bei Knutzen eingedeckt. Habe 2x 18g (rotSchwarz & gelb/rot) Spökets (man, sind die Dinger teuer...), einen Stripper, einen 18g Flash (r/schw), einen 20g Angebot-Blinker (EffZett), 2 18g Wobbler (Angebot) und einen größeren und schwereren Wobbler (Angebot - keine Ahnung, jedenfalls über 25g) gekauft. Werde mal schauen, womit ich zurecht komme.

Außerdem sind in meiner Kiste noch eine paar billige Tobis, 2 schw/r. Wobbler 30g und 35g (hab ich in Norge gekauft) und ein bisschen anderes Gedöns.

Der Verkäufer von Knudsen hat geraten, einen Streamer mit an das Vorfach zu knoten und zwar mit einem "beweglichen Knoten". Erfahrungen?

Außerdem noch eine Frage: Der Verkäufer hat mir für die Verbindung der Hauptschnur mit dem Fluocarbon-Vorfach geraten, keine direkte Knotenverbindung zu fertigen, sondern einen kleinen Sprengring zu benutzen. Ich fand das einleuchtend und habe mal eine Packung mitgenommen; sind solche extrem winzigen Teile aus der Fliegenabteilung. Macht das jemand so? Oder gibt es an diesem Vorgehen größere Bedenken?


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*



			
				Sir_Ivan schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Rolle schon gekauft...
> 
> Werde morgen vormittag den ersten Test wagen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal Springerfliege in die AB Suche eingeben dort wirst du unterschiedliche Meinungen/Erfahrungen zu dem Thema finden!

Köder scheinen ganz ok - vielleicht wäre noch ein etwas langsamlaufenderes noch besser z.B. trupft der salty im Moment ganz gut! Den Flash gibt es nun in 18gr - ich kenne die nur in 16 oder 20gr.!?!

Was hast du den für eine Hauptschnur bei Geflecht würde ich statt auf die Pitzbauerringe eher zu Knotenlosverbindern raten und diesen einfach ohne Wirbel an die hauptschnur und dort das fluocarbon dann anknoten da habe ich die besten erfahrungen mit gemacht!!!


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Kann sein, dass der flash ein anderes Gewicht hat, habe das gerade auswendig versucht...

Fliege werde ich mal eingeben.

Die Schnur ist ´ne 12er fireline. Wie genau funktioniert eine Knotenlosverbindung? Sorry, stecke noch in den "Kinderschuhen"...


----------



## Rosi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Knotenlosverbinder? Verbinden Hauptschnur und Wirbel. Es ist ein Karabiner mit Verlängerung. (Gibt es auch einzeln zum zusammenbauen ) Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, wenn es dir mal jemand gezeigt hat. Vielleicht der Händler? 
Es gibt 2 Sorten, mit überstehenden Enden und ohne. ( Wie bei den Karabinern )
Wenn du den No Knot an der Hauptschnur lassen möchtest, (nach dem angeln), dann dürfen die Enden nicht überstehen, sonst passt der No Knot nicht durch den letzten Rutenring.
Wenn du aber immer alles auseinander baust, nach dem angeln, dann sollen diese überstehenden Enden sicherer sein.

In den Karabiner hängst du den Blinker, fertig.

Wenn du Hänger befürchtest, kannst du statt Drilling eine Fliege anknoten. Schont auch die Fische.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Mmh, kann ich dann nicht auch direkt eine Karabiner an die Schnur knoten,wenn ich das Teil ohnehin an der Schnur lasse? Habe mal gegoogelt, irgendwie versteh ich das Teil nicht, wie soll das denn halten? Naja, frage mal bei Gelegenheit den Händler...


----------



## Rosi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Selbstverständlich könntest du das. Deshalb die Frage von Jelle nach der Hauptschnur. Mono wäre kein Problem. Aber versuch mal in deine Fireline einen halbwegs haltbaren Knoten zu binden. Es ist schwierig, du mußt alles 4fach wickeln. Deshalb der *Knotenlos*verbinder. Das ist sozusagen ein Umwickler, weil du die Fireline nur mit Trick darumwickelst, hält bombenfest.


----------



## detlefb (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

guckst hier:

http://www.planet-interkom.de/home/dirk.steffen/knoten_knotenlos.htm


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

O.k., das klingt überzeugend! Das heißt also, meine Sprenringlösung hält nicht so gut?


----------



## Rosi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Ich habe nicht verstanden wozu du einen Sprengring brauchst?


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Eigentlich wollte ich den nehmen, um nicht Vorfach und Hauptschnur direkt zusammenzuknoten. Denn ob das so hält,... Naja und gestern im Laden hat mir der Verkäufer daher zu dem mini-Sprengring geraten.

Kostet die No Knot - Wirbel Lösung vielleicht Wurfweite?


----------



## Rosi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Warum soll an die Fireline ein Vorfach?


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Soll ein Stück Fluocarbon d´ran. Da ich selbst diesbezüglich absolut keine Erfahrung habe, bin ich diesem Ratschlag aus vorherigen Beiträgen in diesem Thread gefolgt. Ob das nun wirklich sein muss, ist wahrscheinlich wieder eine Glaubensfrage. Jedenfalls schadet es wohl nicht...

Freu mich schon auf meinen ersten Versuch morgen... auch wenn ich nicht wirklich an einen Fisch glaube...


----------



## Rosi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Kenn ich nicht, wozu ist das gut?

Ich habe den Blinker an der Hauptschnur.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Das Zeug ist angeblich im Wasser absolut nicht zu sehen. Soll also wohl die Schnur "verstecken". Der Typ im Laden war auch ganz begeistert davon. Naja, so teuer war es nun auch nicht und da habe ich es halt gekauft. Ich werde einfach ein Stück - wie auch immer - anknoten/binden/noknoten und gut. Muss man ja nicht jedesmal neu machen.


----------



## Rosi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Das Carbonende darf  nicht länger als 1m sein, dann geht das.

Ich würde sagen, du brauchst 1 Knotenlosverbinder zwischen Hauptschnur und Carbon und dann knotest du den Wirbel an die Carbonschnur und daran ist der Blinker.

Dickes Petri für morgen und schreibe unbedingt wies war.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

O.k., aber die sind ja - wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe - auch recht einfach zu demontieren, oder? Werde morgen erst einmal die "Ring-technik" versuchen, da ich keine No-Knots habe. 

Hast du eigentlich eine Meinung, ob die No-knot Variante als Verbindung zwischen Hauptschnur und Fluocarbon die Wurfweite (merklich) beeinträchtigt)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Also von der Wurfweite her ists egal was du machst .
Um das FC mit der Hauptschnur zu verbinden gibts 3 Möglichkeiten .

1. Knotenlos verbinder
2. Pitzenbauer Ringerl
3. Uni to Uni Knoten

1. Ist mir persönlich zu teuer und auch ziehmlich nervig wenn man mal aus versehen zu weit einkurbelt . Für ein komplettes vorfach brauch man 3 Verbinder (1 für die Hauptschnur und 1 auf jeder seite des Fc Vorfachs) .
gib mal in die bordsuche no knot ein da findest n thread wo auch mit Bildern erklärt ist wie die funktionieren .
Allerdings erreicht man mit dieser Lösung das maximum an Tragkraft , dafür kann das vorfach maximal 1,5 m lang sein .
Nur 1nen oder 2 knotenlosverbinder zu benutzen halte ich für nicht so toll , da die montage ja nur soviel aushält wie ihr schwächster Punkt .
verzichtet man also auf einen der No-knots kann man auch alle weglassen .


2. Pitzenbauer Ringerl verhindern das sich Fireline und fc gegenseitig durchschneiden . Bei dieser lösung stört es nicht ganz so doll wenn man das Ding mal versehentlich durch den rutenring kurbelt .
Beim Werfen muss er aber wie der No-knot vor dem Rutenring sein , sonst gibts abrisse .
Auch hier der nachteil das das Vorfach maximal 1,5 m lang sein kann .
(Fireline Knoten man am besten indem man die Schnur doppelt legt und dann mit dem doppelt gelegten n Clinchknoten mit etwa 8 Windungen bindet . Ist bei mir noch nie gerissen , hält also bombenfest)
Ich nehm die Dinger mit 1 m langen vorfächern für Dorsch , die sind eh nicht so schnurscheu .
Übrigens sind die Ringerl auch nicht schlecht für ne Beifängerfliege (ich persönlich halt da aber nichts von), auch wenn sie so nicht auf der Schnur beweglich ist .

3. Dieser knoten ist im prinzip mein favorit ( http://www.fishsa.com/kntiesun.php ) problem ist nur das er immermal unvorhergesehen reißt . Hab teilweise 3 Tage mit gefischt , jede menge schwere Hänger mit gelöst und auch den einen oder anderen Dorsch rausgeholt , und aufeinmal platzt ohne erkennbaren Grund der Knoten beim werfen .
Finde Knoten trotzdem am besten , da man damit auch längere Vorfächer (ich verwende meistens 3 m benutzen kann .

Hast du mit dem jüngeren bei Knudsen geredet ?
Der kennt sich mefo mäßig ziehmlich gut aus .
Das mit den Ringerln hat er glaub ich von mir , als ich die dort vor 2 Monaten gekauft hab wusst er zumindest noch nicht was man damit machen kann ...


----------



## Sir_Ivan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Naja, jünger... glaube aber schon, dass wir den selben meinen, ist so ein Grauhaariger... Aber im Vergleich ist der wohl jünger gewesen.

Werde morgen dann mal die Ringerls-Variante nehmen. No Knot hab ich nicht und der Sache mit dem direkten Verbinden trau ich nicht. Bin nicht so in Feinmotoriker. Sieht bei dir bestimmt berufsbedingt anders aus, oder? Knote gleich mal ´n bisschen!

Ist jetzt übrigens doch eine 15er fireline geworden. 12er war nur noch in pink da...fand ich nicht so doll... Hat die Optik mal wiedr über die Funktion gesiegt...#q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Nee denn meinte ich n anderen der eine da ist deutlich jünger als die anderen Verkäufer (ich glaub insgesamt sind se da zu 3. oder ?)

Zur Schnur : Ich denke mal die 15er wirds auch tun .
Und wenn se net so doll ist kannst dir ja immernoch ne 12er holen und die 15er zum hechtangeln oder ähnlichem einsetzen ...

Noch n Tip zu den Ringen : Wenn man die alle auf nen großen Wirbel rauffädelt kommen sie nicht so schnell weg und sind leichter zu knoten (einfach erst eine Seite Anknoten und dann erst den Ring ausm Wirbel ausklinken)


----------



## Sir_Ivan (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

So, nun war ich gestern los...
Vormittags von ca 10.15 bis 12.30 und dann noch mal von 14.00 - 1700.

Gefangen habe ich nichts#c 

Vormittags war ich erst in Mönkeberg am Hafen/Spundwand. Allerdings sind dort nach 15 Minuten geschätze 3.578 Wasservögel gelandet... Habe dann abgebroche und bin weiter nach Kitzeberg. Dort habe ich mir von anwesenden Anglern eine Kurzeinweisung in den Strand geben lassen und habe es dann erst von der Brücke und später vom Ufer aus versucht. Aber ohne Erfolg... Soweit ich sehen konnte , hatte aber keiner was gefangen, auch nicht mit Wathose.

Nachmittags war ich dann noch in Heikendorf am Campingplatz. Leider auch nichts.

War aber trotzdem gut, konnte ausgiebig meine Köder und deren Wurf- und Laufeigenschaften tetsten. Mit der Rolle kam ich auch gut klar.

Hätte trotzdem mal ein Fisch wenigstens "zuppeln" können.

Naja, vielleicht schau ich heute noch mal ein Stuündchen ans Wasser, dann aber wohl wieder Heikendorf. Muss eh mit dem Hund raus und da verbinde ich das einfach.

Grüße an alle, die mir bis hierhin geholfen haben!

@Kochtoppangler: Wie machst du das, das wenigstens mal ein Dorsch beißt?#c Habe bis jetzt - außer in Norwegen - am Meer noch nicht einen Biss gehabt:c

CU

Olli


----------



## Charly_Brown (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Hallo Olli,

außer haukep fängt wohl keiner was zur Zeit. Oder die anderen melden es nicht.

Ich war gestern auch 3 Stunden in WH. Hab so ca. 5-6 Angler gefragt, die vorbeikamen, oder gerade beim Gehen waren als ich ankam. Dort hatte gestern keiner was. Weder Dorsch noch Mefo.

Mist, das ich lernen muss, sonst wäre ich heute noch mal los. Ich denke ich zieh erst Mitte Februar, nach Klausuren und Urlaub wieder los. Ist dann hoffentlich etwas wärmer.

Gruß,
       André


----------



## Sir_Ivan (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Wetter war ja gut gestern... Naja, irgendwann fange auch ich mal einen Fisch in der Ostsee.

Wo gehst du denn bevorzugt los? WH?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Also ich war gestern für 3 Stunden in Stohl , aber auch da ging absolut nix .
Der andere Angler der da war meinte aber n biss gehabt zu haben , mehr aber auch nicht .

heute morgen wollt ich an die Hörn , also um 6 Uhr aufgestanden und dahin .
Stand leider vor ner ziehmlich geschlossenen Eisdecke , da hatt ich keinen Bock mehr bin nach hause und wieder ins bett ...

Also die Dorsche stehen immoment sehr tief .
Ne Chance hast du noch vom Mönkeberger Hafen aus (das betreten verboten Schild ignorieren , das kennste ja schon) .
Beste Zeit ist die Dämmerung morgens und Abends .
Du brauchst relativ schwere Köder und musst diese soweit wie möglich draußen und hart am grund führen , am besten über den Grund zupfen .

Ne andere Chance wäre vor dem Heikendorfer Ehrenmal , auch hier wirds sehr schnell tief (Angeln verboten Schild übersehen...). Allerdings ist dort auch ne steile Kante an der man sehr viele Hänger hat . Habs da noch nie mit der Spinnrute probiert , aber auf grund hab ich dort zu jeder Jahreszeit was gefangen .
Werd wahrscheinlich auch heute wieder dorthin ,n bisschen auf Dorsch probieren , hab noch Sandwürmer übrig ...


----------



## Sir_Ivan (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Was nimmst du denn da für eine Rute? Brandungsgeschirr oder eine stabile Spinnrute?

Das heißt doch aber zusammengefasst, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, bei der gezielten MeFo-Jagd eine Dorsch zu ewischen, oder?


----------



## Charly_Brown (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Komme aus Schönberg. Habe auch gerade erst den Schein gemacht. Fahre aber hin, wo ich gerade Lust drauf hab.

Gestern halt mal WH, sonst werde ich aber oft auch nach Heidkate-Kalifornien-Brasielien -Schönberger Strand fahren, da es vor der Tür liegt. Hohenfeld/Hubertsberg soll aj auch gut sein zum Spinnen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Na das war jawohl nix heute  



			
				Sir_Ivan schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt doch aber zusammengefasst, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, bei der gezielten MeFo-Jagd eine Dorsch zu ewischen, oder?



Nö man erwischt auch bei der gezielten Jagd auf Mefos Dorsche .
Allerdings wenn man die Blinker hart am grund führt , fängt man meistens deutlich mehr Dorsch (dafür aber weniger mefos)
Hat aber auch was mit der Wassertiefe zu tun .

Ists es z.b. 3 m tief macht es keine großen Unterschiede ob man den Blinker nun in 1 oder 2 m tiefe kurbelt .
Bei mehr als 6 m macht das dann aber schon n Unterschied ...


----------



## Sir_Ivan (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Na das war jawohl nix heute  quote]
> 
> Aber auch garnix!
> 
> Naja, ich bleib d´ran! Im Moment ist es mir schon fasr egal, ob Mefo oder Dorsch an den Haken kommt... will der heimischen Ostsee nur endlich mal ´was anderes als Seesterne, Kraut und Muscheln entlocken |gr:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*



			
				Sir_Ivan schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment ist es mir schon fasr egal, ob Mefo oder Dorsch an den Haken kommt... will der heimischen Ostsee nur endlich mal ´was anderes als Seesterne, Kraut und Muscheln entlocken |gr:



Ansonsten hätte ich n paar leckere Asiatische rezepte für meeresfrüchte :q


----------



## Sir_Ivan (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

... Seestern in süß-sauer Miesmuschelsauce... mit Salatbeilage à la "Kraut"...:q


----------



## Sir_Ivan (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Ich war gestern zwischen 20.00 und 22.00 Uhr nochmal am Ehrenmal. Habe zur Sicherheit auch eine Brandungsrute mitgenommen.

Leider wieder nix! :c Könnte mir aber einbilden, dass irgendetwas an den Würmern "gerüttelt" hat...#c 

Werde heute abend noch einmal einen kleinen Versuch starten, wahrscheinlich entweder Campingplatz oder Mönckeberg. Mal schauen.

Morgen abend wird dann Pelzerhaken getestet :q


----------



## TinTin (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

moin zusammen,
ich war am 29.01.06 am Bülk Leuchtturm, nördlich von Strande,
war von 15:00-18:00 Uhr vor Ort.

Wir (es war noch ein Fliegenfischer da) hatten beide nix gefangen, 
ich denke mal das die Seean diesen Tage zu ruhig war, kann das sein?

Ich wollte am 05.02.06 wieder los, wo? weiß ich noch nicht, habt ihr eine Idee ?

Gruß
Kay


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

@ Sir_Ivan

Also ich geh erst wieder Montag oder Dienstag los .
Diese Woche ist nochmal ordentlich Stress in der Schule angesagt und übers Wochenende bin ich in Köln .
Kann mich ja nochmal melden wenn ich genaueres Weiß vielleicht gehn wir nochma zusammen los ?


----------



## Sir_Ivan (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: MeFo-Karriere-Start*

Dat is doch ma´n Wort! Melde dich auf jedem Fall, ich bin dann gern dabei. Abends ist eigentlich kein groß0es Problem, nur Donnerstag geht diese Woche nicht. Und groß vor 19.00 Uhr schaffe ich eigentlich generell nicht; naja, nächste Woche vielleicht Mittwoch.

Und wehe, ich sehe wieder keinen Fisch:g  Glaube ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so recht daran, dass in der Ostsee bzw. in der Kieler Förde überhaupt welche sind:q  Vielleicht werden die von den 1000en Seesternen gefressen|kopfkrat


----------

